# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Chúc mừng năm mới

## Lenamhai

Xin chúc toàn thể anh em Cả nước một năm mới đại náo thành công, ý lộn " mã đáo thành công"

----------

CKD, hojcvex

----------


## CKD

Chúc anh em năm mới có nhiều máy mới
Riêng "mái" ai đã có thì nên dùng đồ cũ, anh em nào chưa có thì cố gắng trang bị "mái" mới.

----------


## CKD

Bắn một tràng pháo hoa mừng xuân mới

----------

biết tuốt, hoang.nvn

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy có được nâng cấp "mái" cũ không cha CKD , thỉnh thoảng được trải nghiệm "mái" mới hôn ? HEHEHE
----- Năm mới chúc anh em vạn sự như ý !!!!

----------

Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

Trung tâm thu mua "mái cũ" ý lộn "máy cũ" đây. ^^
Chúc anh em năm mới thật thành công!
Chúc diễn đàn ngày càng lớn mạnh!

----------


## Khoa C3

Hiện đang có 2 người trực tuyến. 1 Thành viên 1 Khách viếng thăm

1 mem và 1 thích khách ngồi uống R hóng hớt.

----------


## biết tuốt

chúc toàn thể anh em , các bác , các thím , năm mới mã đáo thành công , có nhiều dự ớn cho anh em học hỏi , có nhiều hàng rẻ cho a em lựa chọn , chúc diễn đàn " lên tầm cao mới  " =))

----------

